# CPC Remote



## Ero (May 4, 2021)

Hi
I'm a CPC (Bilingual-Spanish) with 8 years of experience with knowledge in Chiropractic Services, Physical Therapy, EMG's, medical records, data and payment entry, audit and aging reports to address and resolve any coding or billing discrepancies and HIPAA compliance. Motivated and detail-oriented team leader.

I'm looking to work part time-remotely.
I look forward to hearing from you. I'm most easily reached via email or the AAPC site.
ero.gomez.escobar@protonmail.com

Thank you for your time


----------



## mssharon99504@yahoo.com (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi, are you still looking for p/t billing/coding?


----------

